# Camphor boxes



## Spinartist (Mar 24, 2017)

Finished up a bunch of aromatic camphor boxes fer a show this weekend.

Last weekend at a show I had 7 boxes & sold 5!
Went to Orlando area to give woodturning demonstrations & an all day class about a month ago. Took a bunch of Florida mahogany & traded it for a load of camphor. A lot of it is curly camphor!!

Rough cut a batch of box blanks & put in kiln since it was slightly wet 3 1/2 weeks ago.
Marked lids & bases with secret code so I know which goes together.





6 completed boxes with "scrap" wood inserts on lids & turquoise inlaid into groove. No finish on inside to keep the camphor smell.
Lacquer & buffed carnauba wax finish.
Inserts are "scrap" Amboyna burl, Norfolk Island Pine knot pattern, Monkey Pod burl, Cocobolo, & Bloodwood/Monkey Pod burl.
Big one is 5" diameter & 4" tall. I'll get $95 fer it! They smell GREAT!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

Way cool! Love the cooler kiln too. Hows your sinuses? Love the smell of camphor too. 
True story, had a rat problem in my old garage, put a big chunk of fresh camphor in there on a hot day and everything in there got out!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 24, 2017)

Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 24, 2017)

That was a nice log that you loaded in the back of your truck  looked like it was going to have some nice curl in it. Nice batch of boxes...like the inlay work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Those are sweet!! Especially like the inset on the one bottom center. Color in that one just jumps out of the turquoise.


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 24, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Those are sweet!! Especially like the inset on the one bottom center. Color in that one just jumps out of the turquoise.




That's the Cocobolo insert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> That was a nice log that you loaded in the back of your truck  looked like it was going to have some nice curl in it. Nice batch of boxes...like the inlay work.




These are from that load.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2017)

Awesome group of boxes, I love the inserts with the turquoise ring! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 24, 2017)

What is the shape in the bottom on the one you can see into? The pattern looks really erratic and Not aligned to be a texturing tool.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2017)

Very cool Lee! I like the pine top one....that's a looker....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 25, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> What is the shape in the bottom on the one you can see into? The pattern looks really erratic and Not aligned to be a texturing tool.




Made with the small spiral texturing tool


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice stuff Lee! Maybe someday I'll get into boxes just to use up some of the scraps I have, good idea on a use for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool Lee! I like the pine top one....that's a looker....




Sold it fer $75
3 1/2" diameter & 4" tall

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice...


----------

